# Platelet Levels & IVIG - URGENT



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi,

Am wondering if I'm going to be bumping into you again here Maz - forgot you were a pharmacist!

After 6 losses and lots of failed treatment, I'm doing a final IVF with CGH and immune tx. I'm anxious about the IVIG = I have received _some_ reassurances from an NHS immunologist I know on side-effects and infections (still worried about vCJD, but figure I ate so much mince in the 80s/90s that I've already had more exposure from that than a dose of IVIG from the US is ever going to give me ). What I am most concerned about in the short term is that as well as being used as an immune treatment, IVIG is used as a treatment for people whose platelet levels are too low. My platelet levels are actually usually on the high end of normal and sometimes over the normal level AND I have Factor V Leiden, so I'm concerned that the IVIG could make my blood even stickier and put me at risk of clots. I am on low dose aspirin, but I'll be coming off it around the time of the IVIG for egg collection and I don't start on the clexane until 2 days after egg collection.

I know it's given to quite a lot of folk in a variety of states of health and for varying reasons and I'm sure some of them also have similar platelet levels to mine, but it does concern me. I have emailed my consultant, but I need to order the IVIG tomorrow, so am looking for opinions/advice.

Many thanks,
Jan


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jan,

Really sorry only just got on line and seen this.

As you say there is an association between ivig and thromboembolic events related to an increase in plasma viscosity. This means that there is an increased risk of clots in people who are already susceptible to this. Given your history you would probably fall into this category. I can't find out from the product literature just what this risk is estimated to be i.e. as common as the chance of rain today or as common as being run over by a bus. All the literature says is that caution should be applied if prescribing in susceptible patients. If it were that serious then it wouldn't be allowed at all so I can only assume that the risk is fairly negligible (e.g. it's been reported in a few patients during treatment compared to the hundreds of thousands that have been treated). 

Have you managed to speak to your consultant yet? As they have clinical experience with using it then I'm sure they'll be able to weigh up the risks and benefits and give you all the options.

Realise this is a really hard decision for you hun   but the only thing I can say is that it's your treatment and you have to be 100% happy with what you do.

Good luck with treatment    
Maz x


----------

